# DMX video switcher?



## MarshallPope (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking for a cheap way to switch between several composite video inputs from the DMX board. I found this critter HERE but was hoping that there may be a cheaper method.

Thanks,
Marshall


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 10, 2009)

Same thing, different source.

I seriously doubt you'll find anything cheaper. Any DMX device, no matter what it does, that's less than $200 is a steal.


----------



## fredthe (Nov 10, 2009)

Be aware, that with this device, you will get a glitch in the output video signal if your inputs aren't genlocked to the same source. It may or may not be a problem depending on your application.

-Fred


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats the only one I know of out there. Using DMX values to control video is less then ideal.


----------



## MarshallPope (Nov 10, 2009)

I am doing a set design for a concert incorporating a number of TVs upstage. My idea was to make (4?) video loop dvds using different colors and program them to switch to complement the lighting. However, I suppose I could just have a crew member sit with a manual switcher and have at it...


----------



## museav (Nov 11, 2009)

You could get a DMX to GPIB (contact closure) or serial interface and a switcher with relay or serial control but you'd probably spend more.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 11, 2009)

MarshallPope said:


> I am doing a set design for a concert incorporating a number of TVs upstage. My idea was to make (4?) video loop dvds using different colors and program them to switch to complement the lighting. However, I suppose I could just have a crew member sit with a manual switcher and have at it...



A crew monkey running a manual switcher is probably cheaper in the long run, especially if you already have a suitable switcher (and crew monkey, though are they ever really suitable?).


----------



## Footer (Nov 11, 2009)

Those DMX switchers are just that... switchers. Your going to not only get a blip on the screen, but no cross fade either. 

Some of the newer media servers do offer video switching. I want to say Arkaos does this. Its something to look at at least. Probably way over your budget, but... keep it in your back pocket for the future.


----------



## jxgriffi (Nov 12, 2009)

It might be over your budget, but you can take a look at the D-Tek D-Mix Pro that is offered at High End.

D-Mix Pro - Digital Lighting - Products - High End Systems

4-input / 4-output with CROSSFADING from the DMX Console of your choice.

J


----------



## MarshallPope (Nov 13, 2009)

This brings up a similar question. Is there an ScreenMonkey equivalent that will work on Mac? I have looked but with no success.


----------

